# Giottos MT-8361 Tripod & MH-1300 Ball Head [Review]



## 0xCAFE (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have recently grabbed a Giottos tripod and ball head. After a few weeks, I have written my review of them. You can read it here:

*Trépied Giottos MT-8361 & rotule MH-1300 [Test]*

I haven't found alot of information on Giottos online, have some of you heard of that brand? Have you already tried Giottos gear?


----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2009)

Giottos appear to be rather new to the serious tripod market; at least I don't see them being used or recomended by many. However their design I think is attracting many, to my eyes it looks possibly more sturdy than the current manfrotto releases for horizontal centre columns - however I have never had the chance to test a giottos in the field.
I would be interested in hearing how it fairs for stabilty when the centre column is set at the horixontal and is set out as far from the centre of hte tripod as possible- macro work is what I am thinking (that and they are a heck of a lot cheaper than Gitzo and also don't have the screw locks on the legs).

however you should point out that your review is not in english - though the photos do show a reasonable amount of info as to what is included


----------



## 0xCAFE (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for your comments.  As for the English version, please click on the American flag on the right column, you'll get an automated translation.

As for the Macro mode, I don't have anything really heavy, but when I tried it with the center column set horizontal and the tripod legs contracted, it was pretty stable.  Note that I have not extended the column to it's maximum length so I'm not sure if then it would fall.  I will try and let you know.


----------



## pm63 (Jan 19, 2009)

They are indeed pretty new to the market, but there's been a lot of praise for them. My favourite landscaper, David Noton, recently tested one and said that it was much sturdier than his pro Manfrotto. The only thing I own from this brand is a rocket blower but I'll bet we'll be seeing a lot more of them in the future.


----------



## 0xCAFE (Jan 19, 2009)

pm63 said:


> I'll bet we'll be seeing a lot more of them in the future.


I'm sure about that because here in Canada they are distributed by the same company who distributes Lowepro, Hoya and Tokina...


----------



## AlexColeman (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice, I am interested in getting one now.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 19, 2009)

I have one on some Induro CX214 sticks, just remember to keep a little lock tension, otherwise the friction you set becomes soft. I get a bit of vibration out of the legs with heavier loads (200mm) and wind, but collapsing the last set of legs so far has cured it.

Some will prefer the single lever lock of other products, or compatibility with bogen QR plates.  Others will upgrade with Really Right Stuff and Arca Swiss style plates.  BTW - The built in pano is proving nice in the field.

-Shea


----------



## 0xCAFE (Jan 20, 2009)

Overread said:


> I would be interested in hearing how it fairs for stabilty when the centre column is set at the horixontal and is set out as far from the centre of hte tripod as possible- macro work is what I am thinking



Here's what I tried:


Legs at their narrowest postion and middle position, center column at horizontal postion stretched to its maximum length, just a few hundred grams and it tilts to catastroph.
Legs at their widest setting (about 4 inch from ground), center column at horizontal position stretched to it's maximum length, stable as a rock.  I could press on the ball head with my hand and see the tripod flex, but it would not tilt.
So if your subject is close to the ground and you have a very large area to cover with your tripod, it's fine and super stable, but if you have a narrow area, forget about it.  You better put the center column horizontal as close to the center as possible and zoom close to the ground to do some close-up shots.

Hope this sheds some light !


----------

